# Hi eveyone, help please...



## SJT (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Steve here, not another newbee I hear ya all saying!!!! Must admit, this is a great forum for finding out the nitty gritty detail of Cyprus before making the plunge. Well, hopefully you can help me out here. I work month on month off down in Africa and would like to escape somewhere nice on my month off and Cyprus seems to be the favourite right now. I'm 40 years old and ideally looking to find the best part of Cyprus where I'm most likely to meet other expats and build up a nice circle of friends. So, guess my first question is just that, any recommendations as to where in Cyprus the best expat vibe is? Expat bars, pubs and clubs seem to be the best place to meet people when abroad but not sure which part of Cyprus I'm likely to find such places, if indeed there are any?! I've read quite a few comments on this forum saying people find it hard to meet other expats but not sure if this is purely down to the area in which they've chosen to stay or whether or not Cyprus is just like that?!!

Also, don't want to be out in the middle of nowhere, would rather be in the heart of the expat action, if there's such a place. I'm heading over to Cyprus next week for a few days to have a look at rented accommodation and to try and get a feel for the best part of the island. I'll be on my own for the most part of my months off so meeting other people and building up some friends is an important part of this move for me.

Ideally, I'd like to rent a nice apartment 2/3 bedrooms with a seaview and shared pool. In addition to the monthly rental, what other local taxes would I need to pay each month? And any other mandatory taxes/charges??

And finally, how expensive is it to rent a little car for a few weeks at a time?

Well, hopefully some of you sun drenched expats can point me in the right direction.

All the best,
Steve.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SJT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Steve here, not another newbee I hear ya all saying!!!! Must admit, this is a great forum for finding out the nitty gritty detail of Cyprus before making the plunge. Well, hopefully you can help me out here. I work month on month off down in Africa and would like to escape somewhere nice on my month off and Cyprus seems to be the favourite right now. I'm 40 years old and ideally looking to find the best part of Cyprus where I'm most likely to meet other expats and build up a nice circle of friends. So, guess my first question is just that, any recommendations as to where in Cyprus the best expat vibe is? Expat bars, pubs and clubs seem to be the best place to meet people when abroad but not sure which part of Cyprus I'm likely to find such places, if indeed there are any?! I've read quite a few comments on this forum saying people find it hard to meet other expats but not sure if this is purely down to the area in which they've chosen to stay or whether or not Cyprus is just like that?!!
> 
> ...



There is plenty of expat action in the Paphos area.
Peyia near Coral Bay has lots of expats as do some of the other villages around paphos.
Tombs of the kings road is a tourist area with lots of apartments to rent in the side streets just off it. 
Loads of Brit bars.
As you would be working in Africa and presumably paying taxes there you would not have any taxes to pay here unless your rental contract says you have to pay the communal charge for the property you are renting.
That varies from complex to complex and pays for the maintenance of the swimming pool, grounds and other communal areas. There is also a community charge which is paid to the local council but this is very small. For instance we have a 3 bedroom house and our charge last year was about 170euros for the year.

regards veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Steve,

don't move to Nicosia. It's hard to meet any kind of people here. I believe in Paphos it's much easier to meet both locals and expats. If I didn't have to work I would move there.

Good luck


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I live in Nicosia and work in Larnaca. Nicosia is full of clubs, pubs, wine bars, music venues, theatres, free open air concerts from time to time and of course dozens of cultural events that are thrown by the numerous foreign embassies in town. It's also home to three Universities and a couple of research institutes that are throbbing with events. When I first moved over it was fairly exhausting and we'd met maybe half a dozen ex-pat couples within a week or so, several of whom have become great friends. There is also the added benefit of the border now being open, so day trips to the sea (20 minutes away) in the largely unspoilt North is also a viable option. The downside is that it does get unbearably hot in height of the summer (when we head off to Larnaca).

Larnaca draws in ex-pats from the Paralimni and Agia Napa area (largely summer venues) as many have businesses there but live in Larnaca. There is a lively ex-pat community along the seafront with many sports type bars where ex-pats hang-out. The majority of them are family oriented, however - there are a few younger couples and singles mixed in - and of course thousands of transient ex-pats over on holiday - but that has fallen away lately because of the economic downturn. There are ex-pat societies and clubs in both towns.


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

SJT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Steve here, not another newbee I hear ya all saying!!!! Must admit, this is a great forum for finding out the nitty gritty detail of Cyprus before making the plunge. Well, hopefully you can help me out here. I work month on month off down in Africa and would like to escape somewhere nice on my month off and Cyprus seems to be the favourite right now. I'm 40 years old and ideally looking to find the best part of Cyprus where I'm most likely to meet other expats and build up a nice circle of friends. So, guess my first question is just that, any recommendations as to where in Cyprus the best expat vibe is? Expat bars, pubs and clubs seem to be the best place to meet people when abroad but not sure which part of Cyprus I'm likely to find such places, if indeed there are any?! I've read quite a few comments on this forum saying people find it hard to meet other expats but not sure if this is purely down to the area in which they've chosen to stay or whether or not Cyprus is just like that?!!
> 
> ...


Hi, the place you are looking for is coral bay, lovely! or the centre of paphos, we have a 2 bed furnished town house with communal pool, close to bars and everything you need. its 550 euros per month. renting a car is going to be expensive for you, if you want to chance it, my advice is be very carefull you dont pay more than you should! jodie...


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are coming over to look at Cyprus, its also worth looking at the Protaras, Paralimni, Ayia Napa end of the island. There are lots of expats there and lots going on.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I found it hard to meet people my own age when I first moved here. The majority of expats here are retired but there is quite a few of us who live here and work out of country just like yourself. Most of the working age expats I've met live the Coral Bay side of Paphos but that's probably because I live in Kissonerga (near Coral Bay). If you're coming over give me a shout, a few of us can meet up! My fiancee works in Iraq, I work a lot in the Middle East and Azerbaijan, my neighbours work in Baku and Africa. We're a bunch of Jocks who like the sun too!

As for the Expat clubs... this is just my opinion.... if you love Bingo and want to hang out with the elderly in a place with the atmosphere of and old folks home then you'll love it! I actually joined one. I should have paid attention when the lady showing me round told me they have a very good welfare department and I can borrow a walking frames and a thing to help me get out of the bath when ever I want!

There is the Caledonian Society, it's good fun, they arrange a hoolie every few months. The next one is next week I think, if you're here you're welcome to come along as our guest.

If you private message me I can send you my number, you might have to do a few posts to get the Private Message option.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

If you play golf, or bowls or tennis etc, there are lots of sports clubs all over the island with an extensive expat membership - even the golf clubs on the military bases take expat membership and not a game of bingo in sight!!


----------



## SJT (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, would be good to meet other working age people and by the sounds of it, oil workers. I was based in Baku for 3 years.

I arrive in Pahos 12th May for 2 weeks, decided to drop my bags in Kato Paphos for my first trip. No other reason other than it's central and I plan to see as many areas as possible then decide which part to settle in. Appreciate the offer to meet up with you and your friend, it's very comforting to know there are people there willing to befriend the newbees.


----------



## TJones (Jan 20, 2009)

Paphos! Probably more social groups, activities for an expat, than other areas. Plus more importantly all year round... Rents aren't expensive and plenty of apartments for long term at good prices. 

You'll find hundred's of sites for car hire, but if you find a small local company and keep using them you'll get decent rates.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Blondy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Another Newby!!!!

Myself and my partner are moving to Tsada Paphos and are looking to get involved and meet new people in this area. Anyone know of any groups etc that we can contact and join. What are the age ranges for these groups. Does it matter!!! 

Whilst my partner is still continuing to work from Cyprus in various countries for 6 weeks at a time I don't want to sit in the villa getting bored, i would like to meet new people / friends and start my new life.

Regards
Blondy


----------

